
Zeihan on Geopolitics of Covid-19 (1hr lecture) - crocodiletears
https://us02web.zoom.us/rec/play/uZV8drj9-z83SIDH5QSDAvcoW9XoKK2shHIa-6VbxBrmAXMCNQXzM7QUM-tVFGFLsNYcjYIXdbXBQ9vF?continueMode=true
======
crocodiletears
Peter Zeihan (formerly of stratfor) is a big name in the world of geopolitical
risk analysis, and provides consulting services to various industries. He's
published three books concerning the current global order, its collapse, and
the winners/losers of the next hundred years.

If you're familiar with his work, the first quarter of this presentation will
be old hat to you - very much an abridged version of his typical conference
presentation.

He then segues into discussing the current status of the coronavirus epidemic
globally, as well as how its progression may impact the future he's previously
modeled.

